# Possible Knick Acquisitions



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

Ok forget Kobe and Rasheed, I am thinking realistically on who the Knicks can or trade for during this upcoming offseason. From rumours and from some of my own picks, I have compiled a list of players we have a shot at getting:

Erick Dampier
Kelvin Cato
Jamal Crawford
Shareef Abdur Rahim

Sound farfetched? I don't think so. Rockets are heavily interested in dealing Cato so I'm presuming Van Gundy would be intrigued by some former Knicks on the roster. Cato is a solid defensive center and would be fit good on the Knicks.

Abdur Rahim is another story. Only if Portland wants Kurt Thomas would and others would this deal be able to work.

Erick Dampier can be signed for MLE if he chooses to accept it. If we recruit him well, we can sign him.

Jamal Crawford can he had for MLE and Isiah Thomas likes him. Don't know about him because of this shoot-first and no-d attitude but he's a good young player and that wee need. I'd rather go with some defense/ rebounding in Dampier though.

What do you think?


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Perennial All Star</b>!
> 
> 
> Erick Dampier


Will command much more than MLE with denver and houston and orlando and toronto and a slew of other teams that have more money.


> Kelvin Cato


Houston wants him back.


> Jamal Crawford


See Dampier


> Shareef Abdur Rahim


Will not be traded, Randolph most likely will.



> Sound farfetched?


No, just silly,



> I don't think so.


Your opinion doesn't count. You've proved you can barely think on other threads.


> Rockets are heavily interested in dealing Cato so I'm presuming Van Gundy would be intrigued by some former Knicks on the roster. Cato is a solid defensive center and would be fit good on the Knicks.


Yao Ming needs an enforcer, Cato won't be dealt unless it's for serious help.


> Abdur Rahim is another story. Only if Portland wants Kurt Thomas would and others would this deal be able to work.


SAR for KT??? I thought you said you k new basketball. Go look at their stats.



> Erick Dampier can be signed for MLE if he chooses to accept it. If we recruit him well, we can sign him.


See above,
Jamal Crawford can he had for MLE and Isiah Thomas likes him. Don't know about him because of this shoot-first and no-d attitude but he's a good young player and that wee need. I'd rather go with some defense/ rebounding in Dampier though.


> What do you think?


I think you're a whiny little kid who got punked, can't take responsibility for anything and in general is clueless.


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

Listen here man, drop it now. I've had enough of you. This is a Knicks board. The ma is dead, if we didn't argue about him for the last 15 years he was out of office then why the hell are we now. Punked? No I'd rathe be the more mature person and stop following people around to diss them. Great you did what yoiu had o do. Now end it. Just because someone insulted you it's not the end of the world. If you continue this, you will show that you are stillt the biggest whiniest ***** ever. As for your thoughts, I don't care about them either. Sources from a Rockets paper sy they are desperatly shopping Cato and Taylor. Dampier is talking to the Heat about the MLE, Abdur Rahim doesn't want to be a backup in P-Land, and Crawford is the most realisitc choice. Stop following me around and quit being a *****.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Perennial All Star</b>!
> Listen here man, drop it now. I've had enough of you. This is a Knicks board. The ma is dead, if we didn't argue about him for the last 15 years he was out of office then why the hell are we now. Punked? No I'd rathe be the more mature person and stop following people around to diss them. Great you did what yoiu had o do. Now end it. Just because someone insulted you it's not the end of the world. If you continue this, you will show that you are stillt the biggest whiniest ***** ever. As for your thoughts, I don't care about them either. Sources from a Rockets paper sy they are desperatly shopping Cato and Taylor. Dampier is talking to the Heat about the MLE, Abdur Rahim doesn't want to be a backup in P-Land, and Crawford is the most realisitc choice. Stop following me around and quit being a *****.


You're wrong about everything as always.


You didn't read anything I posted you just went off and threw another temper tantrum. Seriously your parents must be the worst discplinarians ever?

Either that or you need to take your meds. Now go read my post again and try and respond to it without the **************************************************************** STOP PLEASE WAAAH crap.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

trade rumors are so boring and stupid. Who cares what players we can sign? Why dont we wait until something actually happens then we can analyze that. Nobody can predict the future so whats the point of trying. 

with that said i doubt we can get any of those players. Crawford is restricted, i doubt Chi town would let him walk for 5 mil. Same story with Damp. Cato does nothing better then Sweetney and Nazr, and we already have a bunch of centers and forwards locked up for a while.

And Shareef flat out sucks. He stunk it up on a real playoff contender, and just padded stats in Atlanta. You know he led the nba in getting his own shot blocked??? Not only that but he has never been on a playoff team. Portland made the playoffs for like 22 straight years, Rahim shows up and no more. The grizzlies are cursed by Rahim, and now the Hawks look like they dont exist, and have no fans either. You can go build scrubarama somewhere else, we need quality talent.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

Portland has ZERO interest in Thomas

Why?

..They are set at the 4-5 with Zach and Theo.

No way will they trade for Thomas to sit on the bench with his sallary


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

They have SAR sitting on the bench with HIS salary and he wnt be accustomed to backup for long.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Perennial All Star</b>!
> They have SAR sitting on the bench with HIS salary and he wnt be accustomed to backup for long.


So they trade for another overpaid PF?...I think not

They will look for a shooter


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Vince Carter will be on the trading block, any thing the knicks can offer?

Micheal Sweetney
Tim Thomas
Kurt Thomas

for Carter+ Peterson


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*KEEP IT CLEAN GUYS.*

-Petey


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

if the knicks do that ill die. If we trade for another injury prone star ill just be a Bobcats fan. Knowing knick doctors, carter will come here, play 3 games, never play again. Thats why i dont want Webber either, and Webbers kinda old anyways.


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Junkyard Dog13</b>!
> Vince Carter will be on the trading block, any thing the knicks can offer?
> 
> Micheal Sweetney
> ...



Noooooooooooo.....

Keep that injury-prone loser...


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Junkyard Dog13</b>!
> Vince Carter will be on the trading block, any thing the knicks can offer?
> 
> Micheal Sweetney
> ...


Sold if you add some fillers to take anderson off our hands.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> Sold if you add some fillers to take anderson off our hands.


There is no way they take shan-gone anderson....

Carter and Peterson for Sweets,KT and Tim Thomas....That is an awful lot for a guy who is injury prone and scared to take it to the hole like he used to....

Say we do the trade

we start

Naz
Baker
Carter
Marbury
H20/Penny

We suddenly got thin at the power foward...

While you are at it,lets trade Starbury for Kobe,which I think is a real possibility....

Naz/Deke
Baker
Carter
Kobe/H20
Williams


----------



## rocketman04 (May 25, 2004)

Zach Randolph is for sale

NY should go get him

portland has to maintain an image

NY has to win every year

whats a good trade?


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>rocketman04</b>!
> Zach Randolph is for sale
> 
> NY should go get him
> ...


Zach Randolph is untouchable. He is the reason why the shipped out Rasheed Wallace. Portland is rebuilding with Zach as the cornerstone. Plus, NY couldn't put together a package to get Randolph. You're roster flat out sucks imho.


----------



## rocketman04 (May 25, 2004)

untouchable. I would agree

I'm just telling you the Blazers are floating his name

for example
http://www.oregonlive.com/sports/oregonian/john_canzano/index.ssf?/base/sports/108116623748701.xml

dont expect you to like Lakota blazer but his name is out there

personally i dont like it either


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

There's now no way that the Knicks can get Kobe Bryant.

_Kupchak said the Lakers will offer Bryant the maximum contract allowable, and wouldn't make a sign-and-trade deal even if he plans to leave.

"Kobe is just going to have to just go, because we're not going to trade him," Kupchak said. "I don't anticipate that changing. We're going to do everything we can to keep him."_ 

LINK 

One guy the Knicks should look at is Erick Dampier, he would be great in the East if he's healthy. Could they sign him to the MLE? I think NY should look to move Mohammed and Kurt Thomas for a PF in return. Maybe Antoine Walker?

C: Erick Dampier...Dikembe Mutombo (or is he a FA?)
PF: Antoine Walker...Mike Sweetney
SF: Tim Thomas...Shandon Anderson
SG: Allan Houston...Anfernee Hardaway
PG: Stephon Marbury...Frank Williams

Hey, anything is possible with Isiah Thomas.


----------



## rocketman04 (May 25, 2004)

Thomas will do anything to win

even hire Phil Jackson

at least thats what Steven A Smith thinks


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rocketman04</b>!
> Thomas will do anything to win
> 
> even hire Phil Jackson
> ...


Well, if Phil leaves now, he won't be back to coach a team next season. After that, I'm sure it's a possibility. However, he will want a break from basketball if he isn't given an extension by the Lakers.

If Phil is out, and the Lakers can't get Riley, I'd love to see him coach the Knicks again.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>rocketman04</b>!
> untouchable. I would agree
> 
> I'm just telling you the Blazers are floating his name
> ...


Did you see who they want for Randolph in that article? ....Randolph is far more valuable then any Knick player. You can make a case for Stephon, but we need a true pg, not a 20+ppg scroing PG


----------



## rocketman04 (May 25, 2004)

I'm not making a case to trade Randolph other people are

thats why I posted the article

if the blazers are taking offers

NY should offer something

Thats all I have to say


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rocketman04</b>!
> Thomas will do anything to win
> 
> even hire Phil Jackson
> ...


Steven A Smith, only thinks after talking.


Randolph is being dangled all over the place, don't play and D and punch your teammate, and that's what happens.


Portland's not stupid though, they'll great value for him. So he's not coming here unless we buy half of houston's contract and than trade him,


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

I have heard that Phil could come and coach the Knicks after resting for a year though. He likes the Knicks, since he played and won a championship (right?) here before. If Lenny does a bad job this year I would consider bring Phil in, but not if Phil wants to bring the Triangle here too. Marbury is not a Triangle PG IMO.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Phil Jackson is the LAST guy you want coaching the knicks...

Phils strength is dealing with massive egos of superstars..Jordan,Pippen,Rodman,Kobe and Shaq...

He was severly outcoached by Larry Brown..There is a very good reason why Jackson only goes to teams that have the talent and superstars already in place...

I would take Riley over him any day..The Knicks need a taskmaster who can make the knicks physically and mentally tough


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> Phil Jackson is the LAST guy you want coaching the knicks...
> 
> Phils strength is dealing with massive egos of superstars..Jordan,Pippen,Rodman,Kobe and Shaq...
> ...


Thank Dolan, for us missing out on Riles and both the Van Gundy Bro's.

Maybe Fratello?


I dunno he seems real limited.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> Maybe Fratello?



cant tell if you are joking or not..he would have been a good choice but Dolan already BURNED him by offering the position and then signing Grandpa Wilkens


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

i completely agree that Jackson wont help us. Also, he only knows the triangle offense. The triangle would be horrible for a team whos best player is the point guard. The triangle makes the point guard a jumpshooter and limits their touches in general. Phil would have to change the triangle up ALOT to make it fit with us.

i wanted fratello. fratello knows how to teach D, and defense wins championships.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> wanted fratello. fratello knows how to teach D, and defense wins championships


me too..now all peanis head dolan has to do is apologise to fratello,fire wilkens,offer fratello double waht he initially promised him and kiss Marvs butt and rehire him to...Fratello and marv are buddies..

We got rif of Dumb(layden)..who do we get rid of Dumber(dolan)??


----------

